# How I bottle without making a mess



## jlh42581 (Dec 10, 2013)

Run the dishwasher so its sanitary. Then I set the carboy on the counter and run the siphon to the bottling wand. Set the bottle on the dishwasher so that if you spill it, you just lift the lid and dump it into the dishwasher. Not the best photo, grabbed it with a cell phone. I was in a hurry between hunting on saturday and wanted to get this off the oak. The dishes were clean and you can bet I heard about bottling wine with them still in there.

Note where I had some overflow. I then take them off, sit them on paper towels for a final dry and sanitize caps/corks to finish.













bottling.jpg



__ jlh42581
__ Dec 10, 2013


----------



## jam030303 (Jan 15, 2014)

Try getting a food grade five gallon bucket you can buy from walmart or other grocery stores and put a spigot on the bottom of it which you can be bought for 2 to 3 dollars at any homebrew store.  You can then turn it on and off as you wish.  It will make bottling so much easier and is very cheap to make.


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 15, 2014)

jam030303 said:


> Try getting a food grade five gallon bucket you can buy from walmart or other grocery stores and put a spigot on the bottom of it which you can be bought for 2 to 3 dollars at any homebrew store.  You can then turn it on and off as you wish.  It will make bottling so much easier and is very cheap to make.



I have one bucket w/spigot for my beer. Works like a champ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokems (Jan 17, 2014)

jam030303 said:


> Try getting a food grade five gallon bucket you can buy from walmart or other grocery stores and put a spigot on the bottom of it which you can be bought for 2 to 3 dollars at any homebrew store.  You can then turn it on and off as you wish.  It will make bottling so much easier and is very cheap to make.


I know lots of people do it your way, but I don't really see the advantage over using an auto-siphon and a bottling wand right from the carboy.


----------



## jlh42581 (Jan 17, 2014)

you chance exposing it to more o2 also when transferring to a bucket then bottling. both ways work, a bucket would be easier when doing something like beer or cider for sure.


----------



## txhomebrew (Jan 17, 2014)

Yep, the only advantage of a bottling bucket is batch-priming beer, or sparkling cider. Always bottle wine directly from carboy :)

Prost!


----------

